# water discount



## delta soap diva (May 19, 2008)

hi all, to water discount or not?  that is the question.  what's the benefit, just curing faster?  or does it help with some recipes not being so sticky? 8) 
thanks!


----------



## Birdie (May 19, 2008)

Yes... :wink: 
The cure time is something to consider. Also if you use EOs you may find that it doesn't take as much.  I use it all the time but at different discounts depending on the oil combo I am using. It does different things for different combos.


----------



## Laurie (May 19, 2008)

I find it difficult to water discount when I want to swirl in color.  My soap just gets thick so fast especially using the RTCP method.

Laurie


----------



## Birdie (May 21, 2008)

Yes you will have to soap cool and with less of a discount if you want to swirl. :wink:


----------

